# Only place I could think to ask this



## oneshotveth (Oct 17, 2013)

So, I have been teaching my children since they were really young, what to do in a house fire. We discussed all the basics, meeting point, crawling under the smoke, checking the doorknob, don't go back in no matter what, things can be replaced. Now they're 8 and 5 and I was just discussing with them about having a second way to get out of each room. I was telling them even if they're on the second floor, jumping out the window is better than staying in with the fire.

But then it occurred to me, we have huge heavy windows. I just went around the house locking all the windows and putting the storm windows down for the winter. I have trouble myself getting the windows open, what makes me think my 5 year old daughter will be able to unlock it (I guess I could teach her how), lift it, and slide up the storm windows?

Now I don't know what to do? Leave them unlocked with the storm windows up and take the heat loss? I guess that's my best option.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Brian


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Depending on your house layout I'd pick 1 or 2 windows to leave the storm window open and teach everyone that these are the "fire escape windows". Remember that fire is a remote possibility and your kids will grow rapidly allowing the to open the heavy windows in another year or three.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You could have a steel bar attached to the window frame, behind any curtian to break out the window and clean off remaining glass shards.
They do sell chain fire escape ladders that are bolted to the floor and stored below the window in a box.
Cover the box with a small throw rug, use on window sill for safe exit after window glass is gone.

They sell spring clips for broom handles to hold against a wall for storage, you could use those.
Also, you can buy black iron pipe at home depot and similar stores cut to the length you want, thread and put caps on for good slipping prevention.
An 18-24 inch will give good striking focused at the cap for breakage of the glass.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Boy ,, Trying to be a responsible parent is a endless task of trying to find a way to keep our children save.
My hat is off to you. Welcome to the responsible section of adults.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Rather than jump out the window, I keep a rope with large knots along its length in a bottom dresser drawer. It has a loop at one end to throw over the radiator. We may not make it all the way to the ground, but it will help.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

just a couple fragmented thoughts...

- there is a huge advantage to getting your early detection systems working at 150%. This gives you more time. Don't go cheap, buy more detectors than you need, find somewhere else to save money, like this friday's pizza.

- when I was a teen, there was a girl my age that died in a house fire, because she was too afraid to jump out the window. and the disturbing part was the window was about 6-7 to the ground. I think Sears sold alot of metal escape ladders that year. 

-


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Im not sure how your storm windoms work, being from tbe land of sun and blinding, exposed beer guts, but is a pully system for mechanical advantage insane? It could even be one long rope, to pull the windows open and rappel down..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You could have a steel bar attached to the window frame, behind any curtian to break out the window and clean off remaining glass shards.
> They do sell chain fire escape ladders that are bolted to the floor and stored below the window in a box.
> Cover the box with a small throw rug, use on window sill for safe exit after window glass is gone.
> 
> ...


You bet me to it. Great suggestion .


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Im not sure how your storm windoms work, being from tbe land of sun and blinding, exposed beer guts, but is a pully system for mechanical advantage insane? It could even be one long rope, to pull the windows open and rappel down..


Most windows use to have counter weights. And even a kid could push out the screen.

8 and 5? It's up to you to be there for a few years yet. Even after being taught how, they may not break the glass and climb out. I don't mean not to teach them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

When I bought a fire alarm system for my house we also got a bunch of fire extinguishers and a small baseball bat for the window in each bedroom. You can also get "tire thumpers" at truck stops to break the windows. I put a nail and hang them behind the drapes by their lanyard in each bedroom. Don't forget to get a burn kit for the house.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The escape ladder would be an excellent choice for a multi story residence. Back to the windows...believe I would do whatever it took to make sure they can be opened fairly easy. You might call your local cop shoppe and see if they do complimentary safety inspections. They do them a lot around here and if you make any improvements they suggest it gives a price break on the home owners insurance. Regarding heat loss through the windows its pretty easy to cut some stryrofoam sheets to fit. tape around the edge and cut a porthole in the sheet covered with platic wrap to let it in some light. I did that at a house we used to live in and it worked surprisingly well. A kid should be able to rip that off easier than dealing with a heavy storm shutter arrangement. This link gives some tips which sorta mention what I'm talking about.
Energy-Efficient Window Treatments | Department of Energy


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keeping the doors closed to the bedroom at night to prevent smoke from getting in is a must. 
If you must hear the kids, get a monitor. 
If the kids' rooms are close to yours, get a fire ax and use it to cut thru to their room. 
Socom's idea of the escape ladder is spot on. Had one myself before the move to single floor house.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

glass breakers at every window?


----------



## oneshotveth (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Off to buy some supplies...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't forget fire extinguishers (ABC) and carbon monoxide detectors also.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Photoelectric smoke alarms


----------

